# University of Washington Research Survey



## thaile314

Dear Senior Forums Community Members,


We would like to invite you to participate in this brief 15-30 minute survey. This is part of a University of Washington research project. The overall goal is to allow for the better design of graphical information for health related purposes in the future such as personal health records.


The survey will present you with different graphical displays and ask you to make judgments about overall size and proportion of parts in the display. Our goal is to provide guidelines to help improve the effectiveness of different graphs, especially for future health display applications. Your participation in this endeavor is crucial to our success.


Completion of the survey is voluntary and we will keep responses anonymous. At any time you can stop the survey.


If you have any questions, contact Thai Le (tle23@uw.edu), Dr. George Demiris (gdemiris@uw.edu), or Dr. Hilaire Thompson (hilairet@uw.edu). You may also contact the University of Washington Human Subjects Division at (206) 543-0098 if you have any questions about your rights as a research participant.


If you agree to participate in the survey, please follow the link to the survey (http://staff.washington.edu/tle23/CognPerception/intro.php).


Thank you for your interest,
Thai Le


PhD Student
Biomedical and Health Informatics
School of Medicine
University of Washington
Box 358047


----------



## Anne

Has anyone tried this???


----------



## thaile314

Hi Anne, this is Thai. The link takes you to a survey where you will be asked a set of four demographic questions: age, gender, demographics, and education. After that are 48 quick tasks where you are given a graph and asked to estimate how big each segment of a graph is compared to the whole (this has taken on average 15 minutes). This research project has been approved by the university review board and is hosted on a university page, though I do understand any reluctance to click on external links.  

Thanks,
Thai


----------



## Diwundrin

I did it, I'm a sucker for those things.  I was going to pull out before the score was tabbed but left it too late.  So apologies Thai, you have an Australian interfering with your demographics.

It's worth doing, I do a lot of those research things, as long as they don't get too intrusive, this one doesn't.  
We don't get 'scored' it's just about gauging our perceptions as I see it, and how to better formulate visual information to fit them. (Hope I got that right?)

I did a research project that involved allergy tests for some new sunscreen years ago.  I don't know what they learned from it,  but it sure educated me that I was most severely allergic to nickel person they'd ever seen.  A dab as big as a flea was enough to burn a hole in me over 2 days!  They paid me my $100 and the 'burn' healed in another couple of days and everyone was happy.

My Mother was her specialist's favourite 'show and tell' subject for training new Rheumatology students.  She had all the classic symptoms plus some unusual ones.  She got 'queen' status in his Resident Specialist private room allotment at the hospital when she had to go in as repayment so again, everyone was happy.

I entered a health research into the aging project a student was doing over 3 years.  She would phone her subjects every 6 months and go through the same list of questions about eating habits, and health status etc.  I think she was surprised I was still answering the phone last time she called, she simply wouldn't accept that fried rice with some peas in it was an adequate 'vegetable' to include in my daily intake.

 
She was a lovely girl and I hope she did well with her career, as I hope you do well in yours Thai.


----------



## JustBonee

The demo doesn't work for me ???   .. .. after entering number in  first graph, it said to push enter.  There is no enter button to push. 
Is this  survey only windows based?


----------



## Anne

Boo's Mom said:


> The demo doesn't work for me ???   .. .. after entering number in  first graph, it said to push enter.  There is no enter button to push.
> Is this  survey only windows based?



I think they mean 'enter' on the keyboard, Boo's Mom.  I tried it too, but messed up somehow, and don't even know what I did.


----------



## rkunsaw

I did it. I don't know why I did it, but I did it.


----------



## Diwundrin

Don't worry about it Bonnie, I did the same thing, sat here blinkin' and wonderin' for ages how to get to the next page before it occurred to me to use enter on the keyboard. 



Then I couldn't get this pic of TG's out of my head.:rofl:


----------



## JustBonee

Thanks Anne and Di ....  DUH!.. ..  I thought I had hit the keyboard enter too and nothing happened, but I did it again after reading your posts and it worked.. so I'm officially dumb.  

Yes, where's that ANY key ???  lol


----------



## thaile314

Hi everyone, thanks for helping out! The survey is still open for those who would like to participate. Diwundrin was spot on in his summary of the project goals. We are trying to get a better understanding of how graphs present information and from there use it to build health displays for older adults. This is open to anyone to participate regardless of nation. Also based on the feedback, I changed the instructions slightly to clarify the "Enter" key . 

Once again, much appreciated for the help. 
- Thai


----------



## Old Hipster

I had some time and took it. Hope it helps.

I live in Washington State and the University of Washington Medical school is very important to us and we are proud to have it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just did it, glad it was still up there.


----------

